# Twrc?



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

We had a lovely looking pigeon join our flock today, it has a ring on saying TWRC 07 554. I would be able to contact the owner if only I could find the club number. I have searched for it on google and the club doesn't seem to be registered anywhere on the internet, can anyone help and give me a number to call?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can report him here I think:

http://www.911pigeonalert.org/

Pidgey


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks I went on that site and I filled out a form on the site, wierd thing was they didn't have TWRC as a club either.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Becca,

Is that all it has on its band? It might not be a homer. I checked the RPRA list of clubs and also did a yahoo search and didn't find anything.

Cynthia


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

TWRC 07 554 is all it has on the band, it's quite a bit smaller than our other birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Becca199212 said:


> We had a lovely looking pigeon join our flock today, it has a ring on saying TWRC 07 554. I would be able to contact the owner if only I could find the club number. I have searched for it on google and the club doesn't seem to be registered anywhere on the internet, can anyone help and give me a number to call?



We don't have the individual clubs listed in our contact form. Only the organizations. This bird doesn't appear to be a racing pigeon. Let me check something and I"ll be back.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have no idea whether these places are close to you or not, but it's the only thing I've found so far. I know these aren't the letters on your band, but maybe these people know people................... 
I also don't know how up to date this info is. I see some other the orgs in the US listed and the info is out of date. 
I pretty sure the the RC on the band stands for Roller Club. So, try to think of cities near you that would start with TW. This is a young bird and most likely not far from home.

WHFC 
Worchester Hi-Fli Club (United Kingdom) 
Mr J Smith
22 Albert Rd
Worcester 
WR5 1EB 
Phone: 01905 355041 


WTC 
Wolverhampton Tumbler Club (United Kingdom) 
Mr S Porter
70 King Edward Rd
Rugby, Warks 
CV21 2TE


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I thought it might be the Tyne and Wear Roller Club, but can't find any evidence of that one existing! 

Cynthia


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

So do you mean to call some places near us and ask if they know anything about it there?
LOL 'Tyne and Wear Roller Club' if is were as easy as that. So far this bird is non-existant.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yes, if there are any "pigeon people/clubs" near you, call them and ask. Pigeon people know pigeon people. LOL
Good thing is, even if you don't find the owner, the bird is in good hands. Most bird don't get that lucky. LOL


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I have a number for a man from the NEHU it was on the website. I can't get in touch with my grandad to call him, but i'll see him first thing in the morning to ring him. Thanks, we will gladly keep the bird if they don't want it back


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Becca, I'm going to put the case in 911 on hold until you figure out who owns the bird or what. Is that ok??


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Yes, thankyou!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for all your help, we got the bird home today, sadly they wanted him back.  . The man only lives a couple pf blocks away so we might see the bird again sometime with any luck!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's great!! Can you tell me what the TWRC stood for? Just might have another bird some day turned into 911. That info would of course be a great help. If not, that's ok..........I'll close the case on 911. Thanks for getting this birdy back home where it belongs.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I didn't find out, when we told the NEHU man where we lived he told us about the man, how he lived close and prahaps we should ask him. We knocked at his door with the bird and right away he said it was his. If we see him again will be sure to ask.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Guess who flew into our aivary yesterday? 
He's back and after one of the young ones-








He slept there last night and I caught them kissing yesterday, The young one seemed to get afraid of him cooing at her so I kept shooing him away but then I saw her doing this, I'm wondering weather she just thinks he is feeding her since she just kept pecking at him to feed her the way they would do to their parents.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Guess it depends what age the youn one is. Anytime over about 4 months and she could be interested in him, but if she's younger she probably just thinks he might feed her. Hard to tell, they're full of surprises!

So, he's decided to rehome himself, then 

John


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Yep we let him out today and he flew away but is back and inside now, so it's looking like he's staying. I don't know how old she is, just flew for the firs time last week so youngish.


----------



## Simon W (May 25, 2014)

*Twrc*

Hi I've just had a pigeon come down in bad weather with the ring number TWRC 07 099. 

I'm in Leeds West Yorkshire can anyone help it get back to its owner ??


----------

